# First Aid



## faraz_oman (9 Feb 2008)

I WAS just wondering what are the ages for doing first aid emergency? thx :bullet: :threat: :warstory:






48th rules


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2008)

faraz_oman said:
			
		

> I WAS just wondering what are the ages for doing first aid emergency? thx :bullet: :threat: :warstory:
> 48th rules



You can do this course downtown at 12, and I'm pretty sure that you need to be 12 to join cadets -- so I'll go with *12*.

How old are you?

Arghhhhhhh. Please with the smileys!!! Use them when they actually add something to your post    <--- like that, for example!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Feb 2008)

Have you even tried the search function? Many of the answers you seek can be found with searching.


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Have you even tried the search function? Many of the answers you seek can be found with searching.



I linked him/her that (search) in response to the second post they made!!   :-\


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Feb 2008)

I saw that Vern just giving some positive reinforcement


----------



## kratz (10 Feb 2008)

From the SJA Council, the youngest age is based on maturity.  From experience, the youngest person I had on course was a 9 year old, but her mother was with her on the course. So the minimum age is based on a case, by case basis. 

If you are asking from a cadet standard,  you need to speak with your unit Training staff.


----------



## armyvern (10 Feb 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> From the SJA Council, the youngest age is based on maturity.  From experience, the youngest person I had on course was a 9 year old, but her mother was with her on the course. So the minimum age is based on a case, by case basis.
> 
> If you are asking from a cadet standard,  you need to speak with your unit Training staff.



Sorry, my "12" came from the Emergency First Aid courses that are run in the elementary schools here in NB ... once a student is 12.


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Feb 2008)

well technically, the course is given to cadet of second year in the land element (which mean 12-13 years old). there is a number of determined place on the course depending of the size of the unit. so if the number of place is not completed with the number of cadet in second year, the CO can choose who should attend.

Usually, he will send first the staff that will be attending a staff camp during summer, second people who has their card expired (expired after 3 years if I remember correctly) after, the officers, and after any one who is not qualified. It is not an uncommon thing to see first year cadet on the course. 

Hope the info sheds a little light on the subject.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Feb 2008)

mysteriousmind, where do you get your information from? I've never heard of that being done here in Ontario before, maybe it is a Quebec/ Eastern Region thing. 

For the cadet who is asking, if you are in cadets, then you are old enough. It depends on if/when your cadet corps runs first aid training. If you can't get it at the corps level then you can wait until your CL year at Blackdown, as emergency first aid training is part of the course.


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Feb 2008)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> mysteriousmind, where do you get your information from? I've never heard of that being done here in Ontario before, maybe it is a Quebec/ Eastern Region thing.




Well its the way it happens in Quebec, Use to Be CIC. and was often the Officer present during the course, while an outside instructor was there.


----------

